# 30 minute compliance kidneyKidney



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

428i gran coupe. 
As pretty in person as we hoped. AND NOW UPRIGHT!
More later.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

KidneyKidney said:


> 428i gran coupe.
> As pretty in person as we hoped.
> More later.


That's practically 180 degrees different than what I was expecting. Great color!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

That's a ballsy delivery. Upside down from the ceiling.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Must be some sticky tires! Congrats!


----------



## smilingjudy (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome! Have fun!!!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

To paraphrase Lionel Ritchie "ohhhh what feeling, euro delivery on the ceiling!"


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Australian delivery apparently. Congrats... hope she's wheels down soon!


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Were you on the factory tour today with the two children? I was in a dark blue shirt by myself.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

Alright, alright. This thing handles like its on rails. 
I will try to orient myself an short it out. Also found DasBuch.


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats. I am picking up the same model and color in about 2 weeks.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Easy fix! Nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

Sweet ride! Aside of dual vs split exhaust differences between the *28 and the *35 my car should look exactly in the same from than angle in about 2 months.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

600 miles in and nothing but positive news to report. The break in period restrictions are a bit frustrating, but she is lovely to drive and to look at. I spent some time chasing it in a friend's rental and there are no bad angles from the rear. 
The Welt experience was first-rate and there was a lovely guide in the RR museum who had even my 7&9 year old girls transfixed. Encyclopedic knowledge, German precision and very enthusiastic. 
We bailed on the factory tour after the movie (2h was more commitment than we could manage in our jet-lagged state) and headed down to Bad Tolz to jump on the Alpenstrasse over to Fussen. The drive was incredible, as was the unexpected lakeside stop. 
Clearly I am having trouble with the iPad camera, but will post some more photos, correctly oriented, when I return.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

Trying again with the iPad camera. 

This is at our friends' house in Tuscany after a long drive up a dusty road and then an uncharacteristic rainstorm. Forgive the bugs, please. 

Early thoughts: Sport Mode makes a significant difference to spirited driving - revs higher in lower gear and always seems to be chomping at the bit. Makes keeping it under 4k revs extremely difficult. The Nav works very well -it is loaded with euro maps and will be reloaded with US maps upon delivery. The 'typing' feature on the touchpad is great and much easier than turn-and-select. The aluminum hex seems to have changed from a raised hex, which I saw in a 3er and didn't like, to an almost carbon fibre like weave pattern. Much nicer than I expected and I am now very pleased with the choice of it and the blue trim in the black interior. We received 75E in gas cards and a quarter tank. 

Already am planning our next ED car, this one with the Frost individual paint. Saw it on the Welt floor and it is stunning.


----------



## guppysb (Dec 16, 2013)

KidneyKidney said:


> Trying again with the iPad camera.
> 
> This is at our friends' house in Tuscany after a long drive up a dusty road and then an uncharacteristic rainstorm. Forgive the bugs, please.
> 
> ...


Looking mighty good there!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't stress out so much about the break in, it's really not going to impact your car. It's already been up to the red line on the factory floor dyno.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance and I am not all that worried, but I am saving the really spirited driving and the top speed run for the trip back to Munich. The narrow roads of Tuscany (and BAC) are not the best venue for 9/10 driving, anyway. 
I will try to remember to take a photo of the luggage loaded into the car with the hatch open - it easily fit all the luggage of our family of four for this 2.5 week trip. 
Also - I plan to use the car wash service at the Munich drop off - has anyone had any experience with it? Our drop off schedule is pretty tight and I am not sure I will have the time for a stop at a self- wash place. I think it is 30 euros.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

*I love her even when she is dirty*

Our friends' place is on a hillside at the end of a 1 km driveway that dates from the Renaissance. A bit of rain makes it even more challenging, but the traction control and 8 AT makes short work of it. Crawling at a walking pace uphill is the only time I completely forget that I prefer the MT. And we caught a family of 8-10 cinghale in the headlights and watched for five minutes.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

*New Aluminum trim*

Here is a close up of the new CF-like, woven texture Al trim. I strongly prefer it to what I expected - the raised hex-pattern that I saw on the 2014 models. 
A very pleasant surprise. 
Had anyone else heard of this change?


----------

